# My Lathe



## Miroslav (Mar 2, 2015)

Lathe before and after, pay attention to the compound.


----------



## Miroslav (Mar 2, 2015)

Two more pictures


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 2, 2015)

Excellent work in making the compound and it's components!!!


----------



## Miroslav (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you, I tried to do the best that I could. It's an old machine that no parts to buy.


----------

